# Betty at 17 weeks



## Jet23 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello there, here is a picture of Betty, now 17 weeks old. Time is flying by, can't believe how she is growing. (Although I don't think she is that big for her age? She weighed 2.9kg at 15 weeks.) 

Toilet training has really improved, she is taken into the garden every 30 minutes or so when awake and she has started to go to the door and bark when she needs to go. Car journey's are mixed. She still howls and cry's if she is in the boot but is really good if I am a passenger and she sits by my feet.

I'm still finding this site really useful for hints, tips and information (and laughs!). It's lovely to read about all these gorgeous dogs xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Great to hear it's going so well for you and little Betty (Poppy didn't bark at the door until about 8 months ha! Just stood by it whether or not we were in the same room doh!)

I can't see a photo though


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Betty needs to have a quiet woof with barney. He is a nightmare in the car and will not sit still by my feet. He has been crated in the boot of the car up until now which he hates, but tolerates, however, my neighbour who lent me the crate has asked for it back. I've yet to gear myself up to try out the harness I bought him.

She really is a tiny wee dot - barney isn't big but he was around 4 kg at Betty's age. A lot easier for carrying around! What size were her parents?


----------



## Jet23 (Sep 14, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Great to hear it's going so well for you and little Betty (Poppy didn't bark at the door until about 8 months ha! Just stood by it whether or not we were in the same room doh!)
> 
> I can't see a photo though


Sorry! Hope it's attached now


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's adorable!


----------



## Jet23 (Sep 14, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Betty needs to have a quiet woof with barney. He is a nightmare in the car and will not sit still by my feet. He has been crated in the boot of the car up until now which he hates, but tolerates, however, my neighbour who lent me the crate has asked for it back. I've yet to gear myself up to try out the harness I bought him.
> 
> She really is a tiny wee dot - barney isn't big but he was around 4 kg at Betty's age. A lot easier for carrying around! What size were her parents?


I'm thinking of getting a harness for when it's just me and her in the car. Can I ask which one you have got?
Her mum was a smallish show cocker and her dad a miniature poodle. She seems to be growing wider with all of her fur. I might need to take her for her first puppy trim soon as we can hardly see her eyes. With having a black face and all the fur I can never tell if she is asleep!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Jet23 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a harness for when it's just me and her in the car. Can I ask which one you have got?
> Her mum was a smallish show cocker and her dad a miniature poodle. She seems to be growing wider with all of her fur. I might need to take her for her first puppy trim soon as we can hardly see her eyes. With having a black face and all the fur I can never tell if she is asleep!


I just bought the Ancol one (off the internet as it was cheaper). I need to take Barney to Kennelgate to be weighed this weekend so I'll let you know if it's any good.

She is just lovely, of course!


----------



## Jet23 (Sep 14, 2013)

RangerC said:


> I just bought the Ancol one (off the internet as it was cheaper). I need to take Barney to Kennelgate to be weighed this weekend so I'll let you know if it's any good.
> 
> She is just lovely, of course!


Thanks very much!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is very cute and it sounds as if she is doing very well.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They grow so fast. Betty Hoop is beautiful


----------

